# Obsession Confession Session



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

It was suggested in another thread that discussing our obsessions might be therapeutic.

Coffee would appear to be my latest obsession, or enthusiasm as I prefer to call them. To be honest this is a long term "problem" that I am in no great rush to remedy. It allows adjustment of many parameters, collection of devices, tampers, grinders, machines then selection of beans etc. All in all perfect for the "enthusiast"

Previous recent obsessions have been lusting after an old Mercedes 190. I had one of these years ago and fancied another. I spent ages on the interweb researching these and generally wasting time. Does this sound familiar? The solution to this was buying a much newer Merc instead and I now consider this obsession cured - at least until my current car starts to play up when those 25 yr old beauties will probably surface again.

Another problem I have is diving. This is a great hobby for the obsessive as it offers countless opportunities to upgrade. New masks, fins, computers, buoyancy jackets, wet-suits, torches, cameras...the list is endless. On top of this you can then choose dive destinations, itineraries, many courses to study, species of shark to spot, and manta rays to make you truly happy. This is another enthusiasm that i am in no rush to change.

OK, that's me all confessed up - what will the rest of you admit to? The psychiatrist (well GP anyway) is taking patients...


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

Well coffee is a given, even tho I'm only starting to collect equipment I have loved a good coffee for 20 years or more.

My other obsessions in no particular order,

Photography (a Canon user)

AV equipment (a Yamaha and Tannoy signature home theater)

Computer hardware (currently building another custom watercooled PC).

It would be nice to have a non expensive hobby.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I eat too much cake. Faaaar to much cake.

I'm not overweight but I do have a small belly, really need to give it up.

Coffee and Wine are staying as they keep me going, and I've already given up smoking (which is when the belly started







)


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Only just starting on coffee... still not quite sure if I am going to splash out on espresso capability yet, not got the hang of roasting (though that and the SJ mean that I can barely stomach instant - which I found acceptable a year ago) so not altogether keen on buying something else I will be no good with

The most dangerous one is hifi - currently have three Naim systems (1 proper in front room, 1 for study in loft and 1 for TV/surround sound) but if you add up my spending over the last 29 years and divide by the number of years it doesn't look quite so bad - though I have not found any friends or colleagues who could understand why hifi might need servicing! Ahem. Currently considering a record cleaning machine (possibly over £1k) and then probably upgrade the streamer in the next three years or so

Cars potentially and historically considerably more ruinous than hifi - I have a very low boredom threshold, though the current one has lasted 3 years 8 months so far which makes it a winner by quite a margin for a daily driver (one of my Caterhams lasted 5 years and my first car, a 1971 Beetle, lasted 10) with (ignoring company cars) the shortest being 3 months and the longest previously being I think 18 months

Photography - would be more of a hobby if I had the time

I have a dangerous philosophy of trying to get the best I can (would rather buy well once, than badly several times) - given that my business has been going well since I started 5 years ago that has made for quite a bit of spending on hifi in that time:angel:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oooop north. I will do My best on Tuesday to convince you to blow some money on a Nice shiny espresso machine ....


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Coffee,

Coffee Equipment (although I am getting better on this one),

Televisions (always wanting bigger)

Mobile Phones (new one once or twice a year)

Now I am looking at HiFi equipment

I do have a Canon dSLR which I don't use, wonder what would happen if I did start on that road?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Oooop north. I will do My best on Tuesday to convince you to blow some money on a Nice shiny espresso machine ....


Looking forward to it! I kind of need to buy myself a 50th pressie for later in the month... but am conscious I don't want to splurge for the sake of it:cool:


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, I'll unburden my interests.

My obsessions have included photography which took up most of my teen years back in the days of 'proper' film. I didn't have much cash and was limited to an Olympus om10 and a shed load of lenses / accessories. I can't complain as an essay on using a bathroom as a dual purpose dark room got me my English o level.

Shotguns are a minor obsession with 5 guns currently in my cabinet. Love my old side by side 'farmers gun'

Games machines were an obsession but I have filled the room with 5 pinball machines, a snooker table, pool table. Air hockey table, fruit machine, old style penny 'bandit' and dart board. I'm thinking of adding a mame arcade video game.

Hi fi is an interest that I have recently upgraded but I don't see this as an obsession as I've not upgraded previously for over 10 years. Not sure if I'm in denial here.

An itch I still need to scratch is a classic car. I chose a house over a lotus élan (the original élan) as a 19 year old. I still need to own / restore a classic car.

Is this obsessive or perfectly normal behaviour ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol

Do you have a licence for that gun .... I do for this un........


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Got an old dog license and a Telly license - is that ok ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

For me...

I restored a MK1 1965 mini

Moved onto scooters - now own a 1964 Lambretta and a Vespa. I also restored a small frame Vespa for my wife.

I've been into cycling since I was a kid and currently have 2 mountain bikes worth around 6k (is that obsessive?). I won't mention all the kit that goes with the MTB's !

Love my HiFi (another Naim fan!)

Now coffee

(and I've got an SLR







)

My misses tolerates it


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

There's another - I want to restore a matchless bike at some point - seems there's no hope for me


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I too seem to only have or pick hobbies that are potentially ruinous.

Coffee and coffee related gear obviously, I started DE shaving to save some money and spent a fortune on that so far and no sign of stopping. Over the years I don't know how much I've spent on guitars and amps etc, plus I have a huge collection of microphones and other work related gadgets, which I could satisfy that urge for as a business expense. I never ever went chasing the hi fi dream as nothing will ever compare to having a huge high end PA system at your command.

I spend(and always have done) a lot of money on books. My tool box for work has over the years cost me a lot too as I have always bought top end stuff that will last for years.

Until I got ill I spent a lot on money on my cars, the car previous to my Audi A3, was a four month old dealer ex demo Audi S6 Estate, the version that was an RS6 basically without the bling on the outside, it cost me £54k but had more or less every toy off the Audi extras list and was huge fun to drive, seeing the look on a Subaru WRX or Mitsubishi Evo owners face as they got blown away by an estate car was priceless.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Forgot de shaving. I've spent a bit there as well. I'm almost over this but may just need a de 89 for the uk to go with my ikon


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 24, 2014)

I've had a few hobbies / obsessions over the years, in no particular order,

Golf - my main hobby currently, I play at least once a week in the winter and 4 or 5 times a week in the summer. I'm crap but enthusiastic.

Motorbikes - Had a moped at 16 and had been a continuous owner up until 3 years ago, my biking days are probably over but I've kept all my gear just in case.

Shooting - Have been involved in various types over shooting over the years, but now only have a couple of shotguns in the cabinet.

Aviation - Always wanted to fly. I did my PPL (A) in '98 and flew regularly until about '05. Dabbled in aerobatics flying a zlin 242 (which is where my username originated) A hobby to keep you poor.

Technology - Have always been a techno freak and in recent years have become a bit of an Apple fanboy.

Photography - Drift in and out of this one, will spend a small fortune on kit and sell it for a huge loss 6 months later. Current camera is a Panasonic M43 model which I intend to keep.

Coffee - not really an obsession for me, I just like nice coffee.

Think thats all the main ones covered.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Cars - too many. 5 currently. 1 on the road. 1 roadworthy but in storage over winter. 1 that would pass an MOT but it's in storage. 1 track car than needs quite a bit of work and finally, my long term restoration.

Motorsport. Used to participate, but now just a watcher. F1 and Endurance in particular.

Movies. I pretty much hate going to the cinema now, so big TV and DVD/bluray it is then.

Music. I'm a sad completest here. I do hunt out the incorrectly printed and the promo releases. Plus anything that just tickles the fancy.

Comedy. Especially radio comedy. Radio 4 Extra is a wonderful station and the quantity of good comedy they have on exceeds any other station or channel. I've a pretty extensive collection of stuff captured from the radio over the years. ISIHAC, ISIRTA, JAM, TNQ, Goons and many more.

And of course... coffee.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If buying a new piece of equipment for anything, coffee, beer, kitchen etc... I will obsess until I have the very best i can afford!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Obviously coffee, still have non of my own coffee equipment though apart from a motta jug.

The only other thing I've really been obsessed with or really enthusiastic, is weight lifting. I haven't lifted a single weight for a year but look forward to getting back into it after my degree finishes in May.

I am pretty obsessed with nutrition and disease, I think I have to be since that is what I'm studying. I like all things medical/clinical.

I used to be an air cadet and loved going down to the ranges firing the .22 cadet rifle and the L98, haven't been shooting for 8 years but is something I am looking forward to starting again, I want to start my rifle collection off with an M1903 Springfield and a M1 Garand to use in ranges and maybe hunting.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> If buying a new piece of equipment for anything, coffee, beer, kitchen etc... I will obsess until I have the very best i can afford!


Likewise....

Tennis i seem to be a bit immune to 'upgraditis'. Firmly of the opinion my rackets (Head Prestige MP) are good enough. It's down to me to do the business.

Golf - stopped playing a couple of years ago but played with Mizuno MP52 with customised shafts imported from Japan. Beautiful clubs. Hopefully bust them out soon.

Gym - mad obsessive. Spent countless hours reading about all sorts of training.

HANDS UP FOR OCD


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Likewise....
> 
> Gym - mad obsessive. Spent countless hours reading about all sorts of training.
> 
> HANDS UP FOR OCD


Had a little smile when I read this!! Exactly the same, over the last 5 years I must have spent 3 times the amount of time reading about exercise than doing it. Different routines, frequency, macros, IF, cutting, bulking etc

Certainly some OCD here!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Surfing is my main other obsession. The problem with it is not the cost (although boards and suits aren't cheap- I currently have 4 boards), it's the longing for the next wave that consumes massive amounts of time. When you're in the water you keep telling yourself just one more wave. 3 hours later I'm told "I thought you were only going for an hour". When you're not in the water you're constantly wondering when you're next surf will be. When will the ocean do it's thing and will it be when you're free?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

It's interesting to read through these and see that the majority of hobbies/obsessions involve spending money and in most cases lots of it.

Maybe my position is based on my circumstances, 2 young children with another due in 3 weeks. Therefore, there isn't an option for me to spend spend spend.

Over the last year I've embarked in a bit of an obsession around bread baking and have been bread self sufficient for about a year. It's led to a bit of an obsession to be honest, I bake about 2 or 3 times a week and am constantly striving for the perfect loaf.

Prior to having kids I did a lot of outdoor activities and over the years have collected quite a bit of kit. Climbing rack, kayak and endless bits and pieces that have been used to enjoy the outdoors. It's one area where I'll happily fork out for the best kit as it generally does make a difference.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

There does seem to be quite a bit of reference to the mental process behind our various enthusiasms with mention of obsession and OCD for instance. My father was diagnosed bipolar before he died a few years ago so if these things are genetic I wonder if I have a disposition towards bouts of over enthusiasm. I suspect many seemingly normal people like ourselves stray into what others might see as a mental condition at the more extreme aspects of our interest in coffee (single dosing, stirring grounds, weighing output etc.).

For my other interests I seem to have collected a number of part time degrees whilst working a BSc and two Masters. Not an expensive pastime in money but definitely in time.

I also have a passion for cars, bikes and motorsport (watching unfortunately or fortunately depending on viewpoint). I have two motorbikes and two cars which is probably excessive and I'm just about to rationalise! I've sold my Morgan and will sell my Audi S3 when I get a Porsche which of course I am spending enormous amounts of time seriously researching. And of this is taking me away from coffee!

I have to say this forum is also responsible for getting me into DE shaving, sour-dough baking and a bit of research into what to do with my Arcam audio kit and so life goes on...


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Coffee, cycling, hifi and more coffee and mostly in that order.

Hifi has been the longest running obsession over 30 odd years with recent (12 months ago) upgrades to streaming to an Audiolab / Roksan set up. Bikes, I added a new road bike to the fleet recently and most recently my long time coffee enjoyment has escalated out of all proportion (according to my wife not me) with a spate of upgrades. I plan to enjoy what I have now and try and keep the lusting at bay! (someone please remind me I said that in 12 mnths time..)


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

My problem is I have obsessions but not the filthy lucre to really indulge them so it's a case of the best I can afford at the time which includes trying to hunt down a bargain.

Hi-Fi started many moons ago when I was a pup and LP's were the norm. I managed to save for a Linn Sondek LP12 considered then to be fairly high end. Over the years to indulge my love of music and film I've cobbled together some kit much of it second hand, a Musical Fidelity A5 amp and Nu Vista CD player, Mission 753 Freedom floor standing, 75C centre and 77D rear speakers, Graham Slee Solo headphone amp, Sennheiser HD250 Linnear ll headphones a Sonos wireless music streamer, Onkyo ND-S1 I-Pod dock, Rel Strata ll sub woofer, Yamaha DSP A1 surround amp, Panasonic 55" plasma, Panasonic blu ray player/recorder and a Sony multi region DVD player.

So now it's coffee and even though a Gaggia Classic and Brasilia RR55OD is not to be sniffed at for a starter kit it looks like that may well be it. I could well be made redundant over the next 12 months or have to take early retirement which is a double edged sword because I hate the job I do and would love to stop but at nearly 57 it will be difficult to find anything else and my income will be reduced considerably. I just hope nothing goes bang.

Now where did I put that Euro millions lottery ticket.


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

MarkB said:


> There does seem to be quite a bit of reference to the mental process behind our various enthusiasms with mention of obsession and OCD for instance. My father was diagnosed bipolar before he died a few years ago so if these things are genetic I wonder if I have a disposition towards bouts of over enthusiasm. I suspect many seemingly normal people like ourselves stray into what others might see as a mental condition at the more extreme aspects of our interest in coffee (single dosing, stirring grounds, weighing output etc.).
> 
> For my other interests I seem to have collected a number of part time degrees whilst working a BSc and two Masters. Not an expensive pastime in money but definitely in time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that about your father Mark . I was diagnosed with OCD when I was 21. It began with acute depressive episodes and after a long period of cognitive behavioural therapy it became apparent that my tireless pursuit of perfection in my work (I'm a bench joiner and furniture maker to trade) and consequently failing to achieve the impossible standards I set for myself, was the cause. I would obsess over tiny insignificant details to the point that it would become all-consuming. I became anxious and my moods were unstable to say the least.

This, however, is not a post of self pity. Over the years I have been able to adapt my behaviour and use my obsessive tendencies to my advantage. I am still fastidious have great attention to detail but I have mellowed and I am no longer encumbered by the condition. I am no longer "on the tools", which has helped, but when I work with wood i still work to 0.1mm







If there are imperfections in my work, I allow them to stay there. Nothing says hand made like a finger print or a tool mark.

Anyway. Only slightly off-topic.

Road bikes: I have a beautiful Cervelo S2 with Enve carbon wheels and Campagnolo Chorus. It weighs 6.4Kg. Cycling is an obsession for me because it combines cathartic all-out physical effort with exotic machinery, engineering and the need to be a dab hand at putting things together/taking them apart.

Woodworking: mostly simple, modern furniture. I don't do it as much as I'd like these days but my tools are always freshly sharpened to 8000 grit... sharp enough to shave with!

Woodworking tools: goes with the above really. It is an obsession in its own right! The names Lie-Nielsen, Veritas, Bridge City Toolworks and Blue Spruce may not mean anything to a lot of you but to those who know, those companies make very fine tools.

Guitars: I have pared down my collection to my US telecaster with Kinman pickups, my pedal board comprising of £1800 worth of boutique pedals and a Bad Cat Classic Cat 20watt valve amp. Since I only play for myself it's all I really need.

Coffee...But thats obvious


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

There are no girls posting on this thread are there?


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

I would call mine 'Interests' I think rather than obsessions but about to spend 1k+ on a coffee machine and my Wife thinks I'm insane









running alongside my coffee journey is Indian Curry and the quest to find the Holy Grail in how Indian takeaways achieve their lovely savoury flavours and this has proven to be a real challenge









Other 'interests' are/have been , motorcycles ,classic car restoration , electric guitars , air rifles.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting concerned with the people who drink a lot of coffee and have guns.....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's ok Martin I gave my shotguns up when I moved from the middle of nowhere to the flat as I had nowhere to keep them and no real need for them either.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm getting concerned with the people who drink a lot of coffee and have guns.....


There are worse combinations .... just not that many


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> There are worse combinations .... just not that many


Lol throw crack and split personalities in there and you away .....


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone else looking upon this thread as a place to collect future obsessions that you haven't yet explored?

So...mines are besides coffee: DE Shaving (and lately SE too!), photography (although sold most lenses as found they weren't getting the use they needed and the money was better spent on coffee gear when I drink it every day and it basically fuels my work!

Previously quite into music and had a few guitars, pedals and amps but mostly all gone as the guy I usually jam with has far more gear than me and I only ever play in his 'studio' anyway now and very rarely since he moved out to the sticks.

Otherwise, music listening is a hobby and buying albums. I was initially a download sceptic but lately I got less precious about it since I rarely sit and read CD liner notes now anyway and mostly listen via my computer anyway so not exactly essential or useful to have the CD's any more. Still like buying them - especially at Fopp where it's often cheaper than the MP3's and I can rip at whatever quality I like. But I do often awake after a night at the computer with a few drinks to find I downloaded a few albums off Amazon 'out of curiosity'!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Any more than one serious obsession is dangerous! Luckily coffee is my main obsession. The only other thing that comes close is modding, rooting, hacking and overclocking older tech to keep up with current tech.

So far done this with laptop, tablet, phone. Also fairly obsessed with Google Play Music, steaming any of my 15,000 songs anywhere in the world where I have internet.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> If buying a new piece of equipment for anything, coffee, beer, kitchen etc... I will obsess until I have the very best i can afford!


Ive spent all morning looking at snooker cue tips.

I bought the Kamui Original 12mm soft in the end


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

emin-j said:


> , air rifles.


ah you might know then ... Let's say you have a squirrel in a cage and a .22 co2 rifle .... How you get the squirrel to keep its head still whilst you shoot it

there is great risk of ending up pissing the squirrel off after the 3rd pellet ends up in its arse


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

h1udd said:


> ah you might know then ... Let's say you have a squirrel in a cage and a .22 co2 rifle .... How you get the squirrel to keep its head still whilst you shoot it
> 
> there is great risk of ending up pissing the squirrel off after the 3rd pellet ends up in its arse


Use a shovel. Or a dog. It's illegal to drown them by putting them in a box filled with water with a stone on top. Repeatedly shooting it is pretty cruel. Though I did consider an air rifle when we had a major rat problem.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

That's the thing I have to kill it humanely ... That's quite difficult to do with everything I have to hand ..... If I could get it to drink Kraken rum or drink the entire bottle of night nurse it would make thinks easier

i thought I had a rat problem until I caught it ... Turns out it's a squirrel


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

h1udd said:


> drink the entire bottle of night nurse it would make thinks easier
> 
> i thought I had a rat problem until I caught it ... Turns out it's a squirrel


How much of the bottle has it drunk? 

It could easily be both. We are too rural for squirrels, but they are more inquisitive so would spring your trap first.

We ended up using poison- they wouldn't enter the traps at all after the first winter. Then one died where we couldn't get at it above our bedroom. That was a month of hell.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I have nothing to contribute but my sig..........


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

h1udd said:


> ah you might know then ... Let's say you have a squirrel in a cage and a .22 co2 rifle .... How you get the squirrel to keep its head still whilst you shoot it
> 
> there is great risk of ending up pissing the squirrel off after the 3rd pellet ends up in its arse


head shot from 10 to 15 feet away - squirrel should settle if youre not over the cage so shot shouldnt be too tricky

use a hollow point pellet - they hit harder as they spread rather than pierce - very effective on rats

edit: I tend to use a HW80 springer with pulsar night vision to remove the furry friends from the chickens - feels a bit harder hitting than my CO2 rifle although its way too heavy to make a shot without a rest and the recoil means you can lose a bit of accuracy


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Then create a beer at 55% proof encase bottle with squirrel and sell for £500 and call it Brewdog its what it would have wanted

~


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Urgh!! Is that actually real?? Vermin wrapped booze?

Oh I would love some critter removing weaponry.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Missy said:


> Urgh!! Is that actually real?? Vermin wrapped booze?
> 
> Oh I would love some critter removing weaponry.


Its how the Brewdog brewery got started - true story 55% beer

Just for you heres a critter removing weaponry

~


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That's a critter sporting weaponry-it doesn't appear to be doing a squirrel strippogram. Though I swear I saw a rat dressed like that last winter.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

To be honest its only fair to hunt animals who are the same size

~


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Missy said:


> Urgh!! Is that actually real?? Vermin wrapped booze?
> 
> Oh I would love some critter removing weaponry.


A bit more although theres only really the air rifle and the single barrel 4/10 that can be used without the neighbours getting interested. A bit like coffee - you cant have too much weaponry


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have a couple or more air rifles capable of despatching squirrels. (Or rats.) About time I sold at least one, they don't get enough use.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> I have a couple or more air rifles capable of despatching squirrels. (Or rats.) About time I sold at least one, they don't get enough use.


Must admit that none of my guns have been shot for about a year - longer in some cases but I couldnt bring myself to sell them. Contemplated selling the semi auto and the CO2 air rifle but soon saw sense


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

working dog said:


> Must admit that none of my guns have been shot for about a year - longer in some cases but I couldnt bring myself to sell them. Contemplated selling the semi auto and the CO2 air rifle but soon saw sense


My shoulder is playing up so the shotguns haven't been used in over a year. And haven't had a suitable opportunity to use the air guns either.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Funny how I never got too obsessed with motorbikes, push bikes or cars... on the other hand:

Guitars and guitar pedals. Far too many of both.

Man bags. Now that's a confession.

Wine. Coffee.

Video and photography equipment - it is my job - but y'know - there's what I need and what I have/want.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Shoot it from a distance .... Never thought of that ... There is me poking the barrel through the cage and wondering why the squirrel keeps moving


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Am I the only one on here obsessed by football??? Surely not. Had a season ticket at West Ham for over 25 years and often go to away games. Book holidays around fixtures etc.

Drives her mad but if she made me choose she'd be history.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I do enjoy my football but being a NUFC supporter, can't call it football at the moment.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Liverpool FC here and thank god we've moved on from squirrels - hang on -






Assss uuu waaaalk toooo the classic hold your heeeeead up higgggh and don't be afraid of the darrrrrk - beans - ahem:exit:


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I had a season ticket at the albion for a number of years until personal commitments got in the way. I could get pretty obsessive about that.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned computer games yet. When a great game comes along, I find it sucks me in until I've finished. Looks like a hobby that's going to get more expensive too with playstation VR coming out and Nintendo about to release a new console...


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Well... I wouldn't call coffee an obsession, more of a tertiary hobby*. First comes cycling, then photography, then coffee, although since the cycling has crocked my ankle cartilages so that I can't walk all that well the photography is in decline. Lately, though, my old interest in plucked strings has revived. I used to play the guitar - pretty well, I would say - but had let it subside since my in-laws moved to join us in France. Then a few weeks ago my wife bought me a uke. Since then I have bought an electric uke and a cittern, and now I'm restoring an old guitar and a 6-string banjo that has languished in our store-room for 25 years. I'm also letching at a 5-string Deering banjo I could get for 389€ instead of 829€. I'm fed up with my Grinta and there's a used Mignon going for 200 on the biggest French coffee site, but right now it's the Deering that's winning. I always did want to learn clawhammer.

*sure it is. That's why I have 6 or 7 different devices for brewing, 4 grinders, and a drum roaster.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jtldurnall said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned computer games yet. When a great game comes along, I find it sucks me in until I've finished. Looks like a hobby that's going to get more expensive too with playstation VR coming out and Nintendo about to release a new console...


Had a long long love affair with a mobile mmorpg. Tried and failed to quit repeatedly. Finally managed it with the advent of the second child and the realisation I couldn't spend every free moment organising an online community of varying commitment levels.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

jtldurnall said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned computer games yet. When a great game comes along, I find it sucks me in until I've finished. Looks like a hobby that's going to get more expensive too with playstation VR coming out and Nintendo about to release a new console...


30+ years ago I used to write them for fun, back when a bloke on his own could still produce a complete game. Then Sierra waded in and the field turned into something more like film production.









Last one I played was Phantasmagoria. Since then I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Beer. 4 months ago I quit my job in a specialty coffee shop and now work in a specialty craft beer bar - which also does specialty coffee - but coffee has taken a back seat as I learn about and taste beers. So many beers.

Below: my small, but growing collection.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jtldurnall said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned computer games yet. When a great game comes along, I find it sucks me in until I've finished. Looks like a hobby that's going to get more expensive too with playstation VR coming out and Nintendo about to release a new console...


Big game lover here.

Games have been discussed in another thread









It started off about 1 game in particular and then expanded a bit.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27692-Fallout-4-Anyone/page8&highlight=farcry


----------



## Chrisrayner (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh! Where to start? Guitar, started at 13, still have an ancient Otwin which I bought circa 1966 for £10. I also have some other guitars. Model aeroplanes, radio controlled, I'm the treasurer of one club, and chairman of another. Sailing; my wife is a keen tennis player, shortly after we wed she tried to teach me. This was not a success, she was not interested in aeromodelling, so we agreed to try sailing, which we do.

Then there have been fly fishing and tying. I have a workshop for wood and metal working; I am the under gardener in charge of fruit, veg, and cut flower beds. I used to ride motor cycles, and although in my youth I serviced and maintained cars nowadays I'm content to leave it to the garages as you need special tools and computers. I still like to listen to my vinyl collection, my CDs are on a Synology server, but increasingly I listen to music from Qobuz via my Bluesound streamer(s).

Since I retired I'm so busy I wonder how I ever found the time to work!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Big game lover here.
> 
> Games have been discussed in another thread
> 
> ...


I commented on there a while back, still yet to get Fallout, but it's definitely on my bucket list. I played Skyrim for far too long, so need a nice calm period of my life to get stuck in... It'll happen...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive spent all morning looking at snooker cue tips.
> 
> I bought the Kamui Original 12mm soft in the end


Spent a happy morning drinking coffee, coffee foruming and shaping my new tip.

Happy with the result, now just need to bed it in and reshape as necessary.

A good use of a sunday


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like your table needs resurfacing, there's holes in the baize ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

thats where the dog pisses


----------

